# W&W Wiawis NS vs Hoyt X-Tour popularity



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

Just interesting observation 

Two top-end limbs from two competitors: W&W Wiawis NS vs Hoyt X-Tour

I see most of the top professionals and a lot of other archers who pay for their equipment switching and shooting X-Tours 

While I dont see so many Wiawis NS limbs out there. Only a few were using WinWin new limbs in Berlin and Rome... I see more MK Veracity limbs than Wiawis NS.

I"m wondering - what's the reason?


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

I havent tried them so not 100% sure but the X-tour's claim to fame is it's bamboo core. People who like smooth limbs would value that over a foam limb like the NS.


----------



## PregnantGuppy (Jan 15, 2011)

Those observations are going to be pretty biased. When you shoot Formula, your choices are very limited, so you'll see more people going with the flagship Hoyt limbs if they shoot a Formula bow. But on ILF, you get a lot more options, so you're less likely to see NS's just out of the fact that there's more choices.

To be fair, I have noticed that I see more Wiawis and even Inno limbs than NS limbs. I chalk that up to them being much newer, so there's less of them out there. The few people I know who have shot the NS limbs like them, so I don't know of any major faults against them. Maybe some people just don't want to switch away from wood core out of habit, and since the NS don't come in that option they don't consider them?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

EX, Wiavis and NS

NS --- the fastest in the batch, good in vertical and torsional stability, soft under cliker, the most expensive solution
Wiavis --- similar to EX in speed and torsional stability, medium under cliker, so-so in vertical stbility
EX --- best compromise in speed , vertical and torsional stability, and price, a bit harder under cliker than NS and Wiavis

No experience with new Hoyt ILF limbs, can't comment about them, before you ask. 

Technical opinions above from both my son and daughter that have shot or are shooting all mentioned W&W models. 
Presently my daughter prefers EX under cliker, my son NS 
Almost all archers shooting W&W in my club are shooting EX and Wiavis insted of NS at present for price reasons only.....

Not all archer are same, not all pockets are same....


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

I keep waiting to see which will be the first of the Koreans to make the switch to NS. But with most of them preferring wood over foam I'm not sure that will happen soon or ever. And without that validation I think that it will be difficult for the NS limbs to break into the mainstream.


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like the W&W NS limbs are on sale this month at Lancaster ($80 off). I wonder if that confirms that they aren't selling well...


----------



## serekmt (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm currently on formula fit foam X-Tour and i really like them. More aggressive then my previous Quattros.


----------



## CoyoteRick (May 18, 2016)

"What's the reason" is a little hard to answer. Jake Kaminski makes awesome, incredible videos that inform people about equipment (though the bias may or may not be there now that he's sponsored by W&W). From what I know, a lot of top level athletes that are using win limbs are using the WIAWIS ONE Wood Cores and Inno EX Powers because they "Provide a solid wall at the clicker" according to Jake. The NS limbs to him are a very smooth, nonstacking continuation that helps him get through the clicker. So, that's what he says. As far as X-Tours are concerned, I'm convinced that the people who are using them are only using them because Hoyt Sponsors them and they have to use them.

Now, I'm not saying that's always the case. My former coach bought Bamboo X-Tours and fell in love with them the first couple arrows, said that's the smoothest and greatest experience with a limb he's ever had. MK Korea Limbs? I couldn't say anything, I don't know anyone nor have seen any real discussion about Veracitys and Mach-X's other than so-and-so is using them is breaking world records.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 17, 2016)

Now Win&Win has announced Wiawis NS wood-flax core. Is this as a move for "wood core shooter" to upgrade? And did anyone know what wood-flax is?


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Any trad shooter will tell you that bamboo is a superior limb material. Surprised it took the target community so long to catch on. There is a unique feel to them for sure. Don’t think I’ll drop the $790 to try the Hoyts though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Taufiq said:


> Now Win&Win has announced Wiawis NS wood-flax core. Is this as a move for "wood core shooter" to upgrade? And did anyone know what wood-flax is?


Flax fiber is relatively environmentally friendly, lighter than carbon, and has vibration/sound damping characteristics. They say that the mechanical properties (stiffness & strength) of flax are comparable to fiberglass. So manufacturers are using flax fiber as a way to be a little more Earth-friendly, while reducing weight and vibration/noise slightly. Flax fibers are commonly mixed with other materials, and a wood-flax core I presume is just that - a wood core substrate layered with epoxy-impregnated flax. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here!

-Kent W.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

williamskg6 said:


> Flax fiber is relatively environmentally friendly, lighter than carbon, and has vibration/sound damping characteristics. They say that the mechanical properties (stiffness & strength) of flax are comparable to fiberglass. So manufacturers are using flax fiber as a way to be a little more Earth-friendly, while reducing weight and vibration/noise slightly. Flax fibers are commonly mixed with other materials, and a wood-flax core I presume is just that - a wood core substrate layered with epoxy-impregnated flax. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here!
> 
> -Kent W.


Flax fiber is made from the stalks of flax plants (more usually the seed is harvested and we see it in flax seed oil or mixed into breads, health foods, etc.). It's typically sold as a great way to loosen up the bowels of us old farts. It's also a great way for farmers to sell the usually valueless "straw" from their flax harvests.

I would guess that it's impregnated with resin and compressed to make a material very similar to bamboo but will of course have it's own resonant frequencies and dampening characteristics.

Maybe it's just a matter of time before we see wheat, rye or barley fiber limbs ...


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Radioactive genetically modified spider webs.

Caution: Use responsibly.


----------



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

If you haven't shot Veracitys you are missing the boat!
I shot a friends set of bamboo X-Tours. Nice but the Veracitys just make my shot feel "right" for lack of a better term.


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

Have you shoot Wiawis NS as well? I have a pair, shoot s few days, but is sticking to my Fivics limbs until after the state championship. Liked them a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xantiema (Nov 4, 2017)

vlesiv said:


> Have you shoot Wiawis NS as well? I have a pair, shoot s few days, but is sticking to my Fivics limbs until after the state championship. Liked them a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The pricing on them are right up there close to the 2018 Ukkha's XX/VX+, that I don't see why not just go to a more revolutionary limb technology, than reverting back to bamboo... Anyone with similar thoughts?


----------



## wiatrog (Dec 27, 2014)

vlesiv said:


> Have you shoot Wiawis NS as well? I have a pair, shoot s few days, but is sticking to my Fivics limbs until after the state championship. Liked them a lot.


Viktor - Have you tried the Fivics vs W&W NS head-to-head yet?


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

wiatrog said:


> Viktor - Have you tried the Fivics vs W&W NS head-to-head yet?


Unfortunately, no. Never had Hoyt and don’t have anybody around to borrow them... But I’m amazed of W&W NS graphene limbs. I got three pairs, #40, 42 and 44. And two spine of arrows to test. Every time I change 40 to 42 or 42 to 44 - the only brace height changes for a few millimeters, tiller stays exactly the same ) I have Fivics limbs as well, cannot say same things re them, there is a deviation in tiller between two pairs in different weight... 

I don’t even have a reason to try X-Tours, basically. NS are great for me, will stay with them for many years probably (will just sell one pair after I settle on a combination of arrows and poundage that works best)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jennpsu (Mar 20, 2014)

vlesiv said:


> Unfortunately, no. Never had Hoyt and don’t have anybody around to borrow them... But I’m amazed of W&W NS graphene limbs. I got three pairs, #40, 42 and 44. And two spine of arrows to test. Every time I change 40 to 42 or 42 to 44 - the only brace height changes for a few millimeters, tiller stays exactly the same ) I have Fivics limbs as well, cannot say same things re them, there is a deviation in tiller between two pairs in different weight...
> 
> I don’t even have a reason to try X-Tours, basically. NS are great for me, will stay with them for many years probably (will just sell one pair after I settle on a combination of arrows and poundage that works best)
> 
> ...


I've shot both the NS and Formula X-Tour

The NS Stack without significant gain in speed, they are not particularly forgiving and draw on them is very stiff.

The X-Tour has much less stack, significant speed gains and the draw is very smooth. 

The X-Tour seems to be more forgiving but that could just be my opinion, I like shooting Hoyt. ILF or Formula, either way the risers just work for me. The speed gain is huge, over the weekend I shot 70m with a 30lb limb and x10s with 120 points, I drop weight to work form for indoor season. I shot a decent score, 280 in 360 round. I know that's not burning up the field, but for a 30lb limb that's pretty decent.


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

I’m getting a new brother to my NS and Fivics children, XTour limbs - will do blind testing in a week or two and will let you know guys my opinion )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## britts1s (Mar 23, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi vlesiv, did you get a chance to try the Xtours and can you compare them to the Win and Win limbs?


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

In fact, I did last year - had WiaWis NS 42 and X-Tours 42. I did a general tuning to get arrows grouping at 30m but never fine tuned as testing. Had these limbs on my both Fivics Titan X2 risers. Liked NS limbs better quite honestly for two reasons - their finish was better, and they were vibrating much less than X-Tours (NS were like dead after shot, while X-Tours were just buzzing a bit longer while bow was still swinging and bottom limbs was close to my ear). But XTours were smoother. I went with NS just because I liked how they looked like )) And later got ATF risers. That was the end of my search, I'm pretty happy with my setup now 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonMReeves (Dec 27, 2016)

vlesiv said:


> In fact, I did last year - had WiaWis NS 42 and X-Tours 42.


On the NS, were they the NS-G graphene limbs?


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

If it was last year it could not have been the NS-G.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## psweene01 (Oct 21, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## BlasterMcMassiv (Aug 20, 2018)

Hoyt


----------

